

Some SEO Advice For Bill Gates - mun411
http://searchengineland.com/some-seo-advice-for-bill-gates-34303

======
ewjordan
Somehow I think Bill Gates will do just fine, SEO or no. When you're a
behemoth, people visit your blog whether or not they can find it on Google,
and in time he'll naturally migrate to the top of any relevant search. He's a
voice that people want to hear, and that's several orders of magnitude more
important than how your blog pages are titled and what you put in your meta
tag.

Probably useful advice for those that actually need to worry about traffic and
findability, though, if they aren't using off-the-shelf solutions that already
do most this stuff for you.

~~~
netcan
not mutually exclusive

------
aymeric
I see most of the comments are about the fact Bill Gates doesn't need SEO.

I believe the point of the post is to offer some case study of how to improve
one's SEO. And I find it very informative.

He makes his case study even more pertinent by choosing a well-known target,
Bill Gates, but that's not the main point.

------
ohashi
Didn't he just start this a week ago? The fact he's on front page already says
to me, he doesn't need it at all.

~~~
streety
Although I agree with you on the SEO some of the suggestions are good ideas in
terms of user experience, i.e. information rich title tags.

------
leelin
Bill's blog has been around for what, a week now? Being #4 in so short a time
seems pretty good to me. :P

------
jrockway
This is meaningless. Due to software problems, my blog has been dead for a few
months. The title is "It works!". But if you search for "Jonathan Rockway
blog" the default Apache2 "it works" page is the first Google result.

Google's algorithm is more than just looking at the <title> tags.

(And wow, it's been _months_ now? Time to fix that bug...)

------
padmanabhan01
Yeah, an SEO is exactly what he needs now. sure.

~~~
FreeRadical
I downvoted you for the sarcasm.

------
tybris
Eyes: ... SEO ... Bill Gates

Mind: Bill Gates is worth 40-50 billion, doesn't care about revenue

Mind: Bill Gates is known world-wide, doesn't need promotion

Mind: Bill Gates' blog received widespread media attention

Mind: What could this be?

Hand: _Click_

Eyes: searchengineland.com

Mind: Never heard of it

Eyes: Quasi-intelligent comments

Mind: Relates more to the age of te website than anything else

Mind: SEO is like change for the poor. Close.

